# Pictures of Rock



## Epona142 (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright guys, they've been long a'coming, but here they are, pictures of Rock, a red tegu from Bobby's stock.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 17, 2007)

Dude, amazing pattern and color!! Rock is gonna be a stud or hotty!! I assume it's a boy haha.


----------



## Mike (Nov 17, 2007)

He looks great, I'm glad there are better looking reds in the trade than the typical pig-looking ones. Of course, you can expect that from Bobby.


----------



## Epona142 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks!

I may be a bit biased, but I have to agree, Rock has AMAZING color and pattern. He only gets better with each passing day. I can't wait to see him all grown up!

And yes, we are assuming male, but don't know for sure yet! :lol:


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm partial to the males because of the size. My girlfriend thinks the jowls are kinda gross, but I like the way it looks. I'm sure I will get a female B&W or Red one of these days. But a male B&W will have to come first.


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 18, 2007)

**** i'm so jealous he is awake!.. or is he? my red hibernated the day i got him


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking good Arie, he looks happy!! :wink:


----------



## dorton (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice looking red, great markings!


----------



## Epona142 (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup, he's hibernating, however, about once a week he decides to grace me with his majestic presence. :wink: 

He's really coming along, doesn't mind being handled and is looking to be an awesome tegu!


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 18, 2007)

be is beautiful, i like his color even thou i dont know any thing about tegus, is he soft? cause beardies arnt sofe except on there under side and there neck bottom....
-mel


----------



## COWHER (Nov 18, 2007)

Good lookin 'Gu!! :lol: 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## olympus (Nov 18, 2007)

Very nice. Don't worry when I first got my tegu my girl hated it, now she can't stop stairing at her.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 18, 2007)

I was reading a post by the Masters guy (his name escapes me) and as I understand it, when they hibernate they don't come up once a week for food, water and sun. I understand that to not be hibernating.


----------



## Epona142 (Nov 18, 2007)

You have a good point, greentriple. 

It varies on how long he is down, but what affects him is the weather. Texas weather is nuts, one day it will be 50 degrees, the next, 90. I've noticed on the warmer days he comes up, takes a look around like he's a bit confused, and if I don't turn his light on, he heads back to bed. If I do turn his light on, he'll bask for a tiny bit, less than an hour usually, and then go back down. Hopefully wants the weather stabilizes (Yeah right! In Texas?) he won't be up and down as much.


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 19, 2007)

That's a nice looking red


----------



## Epona142 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

